# Sexy Plane Give-Away. Traditional woodworking contest



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Ive been fascinated with tools for 35 years and used about any woodworking tool that associated with it. I remember my first purchase as being a old Keen Kutter No 5 Jack plane bought at a local flea market. A lot of tools later I am mainly into old traditional hand tool projects now, so I want to give back in a little competition to stem that same feeling into someone just getting started in woodworking. To me, Traditional Hand Tool projects give you more confidence by having to be a little more creative by not having a cord hooked to the wall. 
This will be the prize paid for by me and I will also add a 2nd place prize of a vintage no-5, my old KK5









These are the rules and how the winner will win:

1. You have to be fairly new to traditional woodworking. Your name cannot be Paul Sellers,,sorry Paul !

2. All projects must be made with hand tools only

3 Projects must be completed and posted on this thread with a description of what tools were used.

4. Project materials should not exceed $25

5. Judging will be done by me and two other LJ's of my choosing

6. Project must be something you can use in your shop either as a; tool, jig/fixture, something for storage,
box, table, organizer, shelf, bench hook, excettera. You can even redo something existing in you shop
Just so you show pictures before and after.

7. Winner will be based on creativity, resourcefulness, finished product based on experience and tools used.
Winner will not necessarily be the best looking product.

I started to buy this plane for myself recently but I was reading on this site of all the new LumberJocks looking for advise on tool purchases and this might be a boost to their future. *Winner to be chosen January 1st 2016*
Message me if you have any questions

This is the list so far: any others wanting to join in can at any time. 8 weeks till contest ends !
WellExecuted
EastCoast506
Ocelot
MNclone
TravistheNewb
AndyPonder
JKMDETAIL
rhybeka
CFrye
Timmy2hands
Isotope


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What a great idea Turtle ! I'll be watching this one.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks Tex, there is a great mix of talent on this site, young and old, green and experienced. Might make someone a nice Christmas.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Sunday Bump,, I'll need at least minimum of 7 people for this contest. I'll Bump it daily till we get some involved.
If you want to enter just PM me or by responding by posting on this thread as to keep it current . That way the post will stay Fresh for all to see and enter. Jeff


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Great idea. I'm not sure you'll get enough new woodworkers that could do hand tool only though.


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

How do you define "seasoned".


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Good Question ! I think you could define seasoned as someone with a lot of hand tool experience. I won't turn anyone down period. 
I will go ahead and message 2 other LumberJocks to help me and get their imput on how we go forward and judge a winner. The 2 I have in mind are pretty well thought of here.
The whole aim of this is to pick a winner that has a passion, is creative and that given a little help could take his hobby to a different level. It doesn't have to be the guy with a Handyman Jack plane either. iIt could be the person who has only been rehabbing old tools and hasn't been doing any woodworking projects cause he's lost in the fog of vinegar from de rusting old tools. You can read back post of someone and tell a lot about their interest and how they have progressed. After the three of us whittle it down to a smaller number we can pose a question or two the finalist and break it down to the final two. Who knows,, we might have another sock capped Stumpy Nubs in our midst !!
We are a group of Jocks here and I need your input. Post your comments good or bad and help me make this a nice prize to a fellow Lumberjock


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

I only had the Idea and and a few notes to start this contest but hope to further define it in the next week. I have one other member on board and he has already had good input on how to move forward.

The first thing lacking , was that we needed more viewing as to create more interest. So the Post Title has been changed to coax Ye in. Second the dates for completion and announcing the winner will be moved forward as we pick our third member to consult with and help pick the winner. I will fill you in as things move forward.


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

> It could be the person who has only been rehabbing old tools and hasn t been doing any woodworking projects cause he s lost in the fog of vinegar from de rusting old tools.
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


Ha! I've moved on to electrylosis. I've also got plenty of other projects in the works. Just have a tough time finishing them. The reason I asked the original question is that I did a decent amount of woodworking projects as a kid with my dad. Since moving out, getting married, and having kids I just haven't had much chance to get back into it until lately. I am pretty new to the old hand tool thing though.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Rule number one will be changed above and re defined. What I was originally base'ing this contest on is someone who is "relatively" new to traditional woodworking and has not really tapped into his capability or talent. That sets a broader field than what was referred by me as "NEW" to woodworking. As I said, the format above will change as we move forward. The project and the person will mesh together to determine a winner, not solely the project.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

@ MNclone. Precisely ! You just have to finish one project and submit it. Give it a go.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

A great idea. I'll be watching as well. Sice you said "seasoned", it leaves me out. Had it been based on what I have left to learn, I'd be back in!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

@Don W. I can smell Stout Garlic every time you post down here in Ky.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

MNclone is a perfect example of what this is about. If he were to enter and work thru it to completion he might surprise himself and LJ's also. It could also be someone that has really got into lathe turning in the last couple of years and hasn't really took the time to start into simple hand tool projects. The first Paul Sellers video I watched was the one where he made a simple spoon and I thought to myself, he could of put out a video on something more complex but he pulled viewers in by giving them something simple and clear and they could do it in a variety of ways and with different methods and tools for the same outcome. He has a new series coming out on building a simple chair that will be great for people that haven't attempted that sort of project. How many watchers will follow that series and move their skills and confidence forward. That is what I'm looking for in this contest and it might be someone that's been woodworking for the last 10 years.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Item 1 in the original post has been changed.


----------



## isotope (Dec 14, 2013)

This is a great idea and a generous offer. I hope this competition gets lots of action and I'm looking forward to seeing the projects. 
I can't quarantee anything, but I have something in mind and if I can get it done in time, then I'll post my entry here.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

@isotope. Go ahead and throw your hat in. I know personally that things come up and that is considered. If you don't complete a project in the time frame we set, it will be fine. Only the final five and then first and second place will be announced at the end.


----------



## WellExecuted (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm In! I just built my first handtool project: jointers mallet for myself and this one for my 4yo son:

__
http://instagr.am/p/71qFRHoBCd/
 It represents my first mortise and tenon joint, first planing rough stock, first use of my sharpened and restored #4 plane and my 750 chisel, first attempts with a spoke shave and first experience with a non rattle-can finish. Unfortunately it doesn't match for the project because I used an electric mitre saw for the angled faces.

I have yet to do dovetails or any glue-ups, so I'll see if that might be a part of my entry. I wish I could make a moxon for the project, but I don't think I'll find wood-threaded handscrew and 6/4 hardwood for less than $25, but we'll see.

Is the entry date still TBD?

You can see more at https://instagram.com/well.executed/


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Great Matt ! Yes, the date for completion will be pushed forward to give more time. The reason for the $25 limit was set so someone wouldn't have to invest much to win a $100 plane. Be creative and keep your eye out for the other mans trash to repurpose, I do it all the time. I picked some old weathered teak deck chairs up last week and took it home and disassembled. I got about ten nice 1" x24" dowels and a pile of 3/4" material, screws and nuts were thrown in a scrap bucket. I'm sure you will find something to build under the price cap. The whole point of this is to be creative in the design, build and being resourceful. A Moxon is pretty handy with screws and hand wheels but, it doesn't have to have them, Wedges ?!? Good Luck


----------



## WellExecuted (Oct 21, 2014)

@TheTurtleCarpenter - I just want to thank you for throwing this give-away. That generous spirit and desire to push us on in doing good work is humbling. It is also a great push in the right direction. I look forward to it.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*WellExecuted*, have a look at this blog. It may give you some ideas for your screws.


----------



## WellExecuted (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh, nice *shipwright*! Thanks for the handy idea.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

I'd hate to give both my planes to the only contestant ! But I wouldn't have a choice would eye !!
*Next *!


----------



## WellExecuted (Oct 21, 2014)

It wouldn't be too bad, I don't think


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Bump. to show: *Second Place Prize*


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

pretty good odds on winning here LJ's


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

You don't have to turn the Power off for this , but you can turn the radio on and enjoy yourself while building something by hand.

Jeff,,


----------



## EastCoast506 (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm in, just have to figure out what the heck ill make, with my limited hand tool arsenal. This is a great contest Turtle, thank you.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok. This is a great idea. I would count as a newbe in hand tools.

So, I'll send the pm now.

-Paul


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

East coast and Ocelot, thanks for jumping in.! Best of Luck, Ocelot, we are all Newbe's here on this sight and in our work. There are some pretty talented LJ's on this site and the way they advance is by pushing their capabilities as the next project comes along. What we all want,,is to be challenged ! Or it would be boring. East Coast, just base your project on the tools you have. As far as ideas, start browsing past LJ projects and YouTube. I'll run this open sign up for another week or so and then we will get to setting the completion date.

Jeff


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Progress pictures, we want progress pictures!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Saturday Night Bump. We have Three in the contest now, "Release the Cord" turn on some Jesse Cook and practice your sawin.!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Monday Bump,! What are you gonna be doing after you get all them leaves raked up.? Gotta have something to keep your hands Busy !!

Jeff


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Maybe you should post a recruiting post over on the HPOYD thread.

I've ordered a set of hollows and rounds. Whatever I make, it'd better have some hollows and rounds on it.

I'm not so hot on ripping with a handsaw. That's gotta be the pits. (Not supposed to say that, am I).
Making *anything* with *all *hand tools will be a big challenge for me. Jointing, I can do. Thickness planing I've never tried… but I will!

-Paul


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Ocelot, You can buy or scrounge your wood and maybe have minimal squaring and thicknessing. As far as ripping your stock, just lay off the brown beans for breakfast that morning.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Paul, long rips are not to bad you just need to take your time. This is an eight foot rip in 3/4" white oak.


















Then true it up with a jointer









I did two of these for the faces of my bench top.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

What height are those saw horses Old Fart ? That would be a good cheap Shop Project for this comp, HintHint !
Your making that saw earn its Keep.

Jeff


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

I've got a couple ideas now, but am not sure I will have time to complete them using hand tools. I'm pretty well set for planes, but am a bit more limited with hand saws and drills/braces.
We will see how thing go these next couple weeks.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Uh, I'll have to look at the plans. They came from C Schwartz. Right now they are holding up my bench top.


















I made some risers to test my bench height.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

They look about 24"


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

They are 20 1/4" high ( optimal for me), 24" wide.


----------



## TravistheNewb (May 22, 2015)

I'm really excited about this! I drew up a plan in SketchUp last night for my planned entry, but I'm not sure I'll have time to complete it… I'm going to do my darndest though..


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Mr. Travis the Newb, you Scare me with that Sketchup comment. If your smert enough to do that on a computer you probably be too smart and scare all the others away.!!!! Would be glad to have you.!! 
As I was just explaining to a fellow "Old LJ like Me" You can take someone who has All the power tools and they will slip and slide if they are Con'ed into entering this contest. Hand tools only will put a lot of people on the same playing field.

Jeff


----------



## TravistheNewb (May 22, 2015)

Haha, it's not really a complicated project. I just figure if I'm going to use this as an opportunity to hone my hand tool skills I might as well hone a few other skills while I'm at it. Ive been learning about sketch up for woodworkers thru online tutorials and this is actually my first project to use it on. I've literally only completed 4 woodworking projects… Ever. And I've never tried a hand tool-only project, so anyone who feels intimidated by my sketchup comment can breathe easy.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't have a brace either, so no holes in mine. ;-)

I may have to use nails. <gag>

... to drill holes that is. just hammer it in, pull it out and put a screw in it. No dowels, I suppose. Hmmm


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I may be limited to something like a box with a slide on lid.

On the other hand, I do have a 1/8" mortising chisel, so I could use square pegs if I'm really careful!

(talking to myself again on this thread)

-Paul


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Paul, you still have a couple weeks till this starts to make a drill that you need using the corded stuff or maybe swap or buy.

Jeff


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

The coarse side of this is the closest thing to a rip saw that I own.

That long rip in white oak looks impressive. I get it about the patience thing, but staying on line and square might be a challenge for me.










[edited to correct spelling. Awl the words wore correctly spelt butt they ware the wrong wards.]


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

> Paul, you still have a couple weeks till this starts to make a drill that you need using the corded stuff or maybe swap or buy.
> 
> Jeff
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


I'm starting to *really* like the idea of square pegs.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Paul, I did not get the cut perfectly square. That's where the hand plane comes in, anywhere from a 5 to an 8.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

You might keep your project size down around the 3' and under length. I have that same saw Paul and I wouldn't want to go at very many 8' rips in Oak. The really old timers chewed at em with a hatchet or drawknife and then took the plan to them. Square pegs would be a nice touch. These projects won't be judged on the type of wood used but more so with being resourceful & creative.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm thinking a box or stool or something on that scale. A stool is easier because there's not too many things that have to be any exact size - as long as the legs are the same length.

-Paul


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Friday Bump.!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Saturday Bump, we will get this contest started at the end of next week. ,! Jeff


----------



## TiggerWood (Jan 1, 2014)

I couldn't sell this plane for ten bucks so I decided that one day I would build a new base for it. Maybe that day has come.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

You can take that plane and turn it into a $100 plane Tigger


----------



## isotope (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm looking forward to this competition starting. I'm planning something quite simple, but I've put it off long enough. This is my motivation.


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Ok, I'll give it a shot. I have about any hand tool I'll need. Most were my dads and a few were my grand dad's. 
I just don't use them. Now's my chance.

Not sure what I'll do yet, but I have a couple of ideas.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Welcome to the contest Andy, I hope and feel this will be a Fun challenge and I'm excited to get it started. 
I'll set the Cutoff date for Friday 10/23/2015. I'll set the finish date and post it as soon as I talk with the other two LJ's that will help me pick the winner. I'll try and post that later tonight.
I will be in and out on LJ forum this week as I'll be moving my mother from Ky. To Tampa, but I will check in as I can. We have a decent amount of entries so far and maybe we can add a couple more by Friday. ,


----------



## TravistheNewb (May 22, 2015)

I started cutting some box joints for my entry today. First time I've ever tried them. Ever… not just with hand tools. Having a hard time making them look decent. This is going to be tougher than I thought.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Travis, read my bottom signature. VvvvV


----------



## TravistheNewb (May 22, 2015)

Turtle carpenter- not sure I understand… Does it mean learning the basics is sometimes the hardest part?

Also, I've spent some time in the shop the last few days and my project is coming together! It's not pretty but it'll serve its purpose well. I've learned so much in the process too!


----------



## JKMDETAIL (Nov 13, 2013)

If I can come up with something tonight I would love to join in on this competition. Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Timmy2Hands (Oct 5, 2015)

I was told that I should post this project here.
My first box. Spalted quilted maple

Materials:
Spalted quilted maple
Straight grain maple
Maple veneered plywood for the box bottom

Tools used:
#62 Stanley jack plane
#4 Stanley smoother
Block plane
Chisels
Veritas dovetail and carcase saws
Record #050 plough plane
Shooting board


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

@ Travis, I meant that I had a hard time whistling !!!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Good for you (and the participants) Turtle! I just found this thread when Kevin recommended it to Timmy. Gonna follow along.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

@ Candy,, Join in, It will take your mind off Rust huntin'
@JK,,Wood be glad to have you join in. And thanks to Kevin for reccomending !!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks to all that have signed up so far. I am out of town and taking care of family matters and haven't had time or access to a computer in the last few days. It is a long journey for a Turtle to travel from KY>Florida
Just to let you all know, setting this up is all new to me and {*Shipwright and Kiefer*} have been on board to lend suggestions and will be the other two with votes on picking the winner. They both have helped me alot so far and I respect there input. As soon as I get home next week ill get their input and we should be able to set the Start and Completion dates. We would also like to have a few more enter the contest, so the Friday deadline to enter will be extended and will stay open to new entries.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Hmmmmmm…. I'm intrigued! I can't get anything done that quickly (hand or power tooled - either way). I've already got one project I'm trying to finish but this would be a great excuse to use only hand planes on my plane till!  @Candy you should jump in too!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm waffling between a table-saw sled
.... built entirely with hand tools.

OR

Saw-blade storage…
... built entirely with hand tools.

;-)

-Paul


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Paul. I'd go for the table sled but only if it includes flesh sensing technology 

Beka and Candy should both be here.

Turtle, I've done the same family traveling to FL but from Western Mass ( six times since March)


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

To my old fart'n brother; Loaded moms house up Monday in a 26' U Haul with her car towed behind it. Stopped about 2:30 AM in Birmingham and slept in the cab till about 6:30 and hit the road again. Got to St. Petersburg Tuesday and have been unloading and cleaning for 3 days. I will fly out Sunday back to Ky. Ive got the same Pants on that I had on Monday !!! It's alll Good !


----------



## Jeremy78 (Oct 22, 2015)

I own about 8 different Veritas planes (Im kind of a tool whore). The fit and finish is excellent and performance is hands down the best I have used. The blades are made of great High Carbon Steel so they hold an edge very well. That low angle block plane is my favorite. I also have the apron plane that I use in the shop almost daily. I had an old German Master Craftsman (my mentor) tell me "The quality of a good craftsman is reflected by the quality of his hand tools". Meaning if you buy junk, you will produce junk. That has always stuck with me through the years and its something I try to pass on to my apprentices.
In the industry, hand tools are forgotten about a lot. The newer woodworkers coming in have never seen or used a plane. Every apprentice I have had has been taught to use hand planes and all hand tools. 
Great idea for the contest. This will be a fun one to follow!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Yea, been there done that. Hopefully maybe once more. Moved my mom in May, trying to convince my aunt to come up as well. Glutton for punishment I guess.

Back to wood working, looks like about ten or so folks in?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Time may be the deciding factor here, as well. I'm thinking on it…


> * @ Candy,, Join in, It will take your mind off Rust huntin *
> @JK,,Wood be glad to have you join in. And thanks to Kevin for reccomending !!
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


Not sure if that is humanly possible, Turtle!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

I always found medical professionals to be super human so what's with the delay Candy? Can I bribe you with a saw maybe?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Oh, Kevin! You know me too well! Hahaha
Maybe it's because I am so bound by time at work, I resist deadlines outside the hospital. Maybe I can work on a project while on vacation…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Give it a shot, I'll send a saw anyway. It will need some work.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm about like Candy with deadlines - but I'm not in the medical profession nor have vacation soon. I'm still in the new-woodworker-having-trouble-estimating-project-times-well phase…. I.e. I tell the SO it will take a long weekend that turns into three months! I have enough hand tools to complete a project entirely though I think!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

So make it a small project, time investment would be low. Also. I would think just dimensioning stock by hand counts, it is a valuable base skill.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

I could use a step stool like was mentioned earlier. I'm in even if it's just for learning


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Great Rhybeka; Ain't nobody getting spanked if they don't finish the project.! You might find as you get going that it will be hard to get a good start, but as you go along you will think thru the humps & bumps during the day and will be that more encouraged to get back on it when you get home. Good Luck ! We will all be winners in some sort or another as the contest closes. Jeff


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Crap, I was rootin for the public spankin!!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Have we got a start and end date yet?

I'm trying to get my MiniV8 workbench done for Christmas (with power tools). So, I'll have to do a very small hand tool project so as to not spend too much time on it. On the plus side, unless something changes, I'll be cut to 3 days/week starting Nov 1, so I'll have more time at home. I'm praying our big customer who made lots of promises by has not cut the P.O. will do it next week, and the reduction will be off. But if it isn't, I'll have a bit more time for woodworking and honeydoing.

-Paul


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Hope it works out to your advantage, Paul!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Ocelot, Start at Will.!! there will be no Pistol shot for a start. 
Ill announce the completion date next week.
Jeff


----------



## isotope (Dec 14, 2013)

OK, I've been busy trying to get ready for this competition by improving my sharpening system. I am now much more confident that I will be able to keep my plane blades sharp enough to finish a project. I used electrons to joint and plane my glue ups, since doing that with dull blades was problematic. I'm hoping to have much more success going forward and this competition will test that theory. 


Thanks for the motivation.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

I also realized I had started Stumpys version of a saw bench and set it aside - so that is an option. It meets the material criteria at least!

iso looks great! I've been pondering how to do a sharpening stand for my scary sharp stuff for a bit now. Think it may be going on the big bench since I'm using the mini v8 more and more (still finishing vises tho). I wasn't very smart and should've realized the leg vise may've needed moved since I'm a lefty. No helping that now of course!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Hmmm, I was thinking of a saw bench. Beka, do you have a link to Stumpy's version. A quick look at his website did not reveal it to me…but then I have been up all night.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Here is where I got plans for the saw bench I showed above.

For fun here is a video on making the bench


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Thanks, Kevin. 
I found a video of Stumpy building saw bench. Is this the one you're talking about, Beka?


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

@Candy yes! It's in the old timey section so it's a bit buried.

@Kevin I'll give that one a look as well!!

Here's my consternation project - right hand has gotten chisel bitten a few too many times!









That's the last four of eight! Still have finessing to do on three others and one to possibly recut. Good practice I guess!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

That joint is not going anywhere!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Just watched the Stumpy Nubs saw bench video, it looks a lot mare versatile than the one I have.

Two comments on the video, the first too many ads and second DO NOT USE A MARKING KNIFE LIKE HE DOES. One slip and your going the get an artery.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

I've already got some chisel scars started… Thanks Don! I've got the marking gauge and marking knife videos saved since I know those are very important in hand tool work especially.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a chisel question since I'm contemplating 'upgrading' mine. Would there be any pros to considering getting mortising chisels instead of the standard bench chisels?


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Since I'm not a pro, I'm not going to answer. I do have a set of Narex mortising chisels, and I like 'em a lot, but I don't think it's an either/or. You'll probably want more than one type of chisel. Oops, I guess I answered anyway.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

that's cool! Better than no answer at all! currently I've got a set from Lowes from yeeears back and two 'new' kobalt ones. I know they aren't top of the line but they sharpen decently - and I still need sharpening practice. I'm still trying to decide if I want to sharpen higher than 1200 grit.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'll give my opinion, there is definitely a pro to buy quality chisels. And I've made enough dull things sharp to say I DO think you should sharpen above 1200 grit. As a matter of fact, I think you can skip 1200 grit all together.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Original Post has been changed at the top to include a finish date of January 1st 2016. This contest is still open to anyone wanting to enter, but the Completion date will remain set. This will give you two full months to complete your project. Good luck to all that have entered so far. ,!!
Jeff


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Woot! Thanks Jeff!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

And there off and running…...


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Really Don?? I've been doing 320/600/800/1200. Sounds like I should consider higher!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

This is the list so far: any others wanting to join in can at any time. 8 weeks till contest ends !
WellExecuted
EastCoast506
Ocelot
MNclone
TravistheNewb
AndyPonder
JKMDETAIL
rhybeka
CFrye


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks good Jeff, this is a great thing your doing. My compliments and thanks to you cadre of advisors as well.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks Kevin, and to my Cadre also.! And for your support too. I admire all the participants, it's not easy to dive off into this challenge without a "CORD" I know there are still a few out there on the teeter that just need a nudge to join in.


----------



## Timmy2Hands (Oct 5, 2015)

Count me IN.

Kevin told me about this contest and said I should submit a project I've already finished, so I replied earlier in this thread with a project submission. I'm not sure if that counts. I'm new around here.

If it does not count, I am prepared to begin a new project for this contest.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

You wouldn't be able to use the old project but, you could start a new one and join in. Can I add you to the list ?
Jeff


----------



## Timmy2Hands (Oct 5, 2015)

Yep, count me in.
Thanks - Tim


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Great.! Updated list and inserted in OP at top


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Glad my name is being mentioned for something good!  bahahahahaha!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Something good? Tell us about the other stuff, inquiring minds need to know!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

And there were, Eleven !
So we're off and running and we are still taking anyone wanting to jump in. !!
Here are a few projects I have thought of;
English square
Bench hook
Saw till 
Hanging saw stand
Cordless drill rack with storage bins
Moxon vise
Sawhorses or sawing bench

Post some of the projects you have considered so far. Anyone else that has some good ideas post them also.


----------



## Timmy2Hands (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm planning to do a saw bench.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

I thought about a saw bench, and then a roubo-style book stand. Now I'm leaning toward a frame saw? Haven't seen our hacksaw since the son used it over a year ago and I recently watched Paul Sellers make a frame saw on YouTube…


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Both good ideas, I watched Paul's frames saw video also. He just put one out on fine tuning the store bought blade he used which was quite good. Paul could make a video on removing honey from a beehive in speedo swim trunks look simple.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

I think I started that video as well Candy - looks interesting!

@Turtle - you're right, he could!


----------



## WellExecuted (Oct 21, 2014)

I have been planning a split top sawbench for a while, and we'll see if that makes it into my entry or not. However, I'm working on a moxon vice, which is also requiring me to make some further some tools as I'm starting with rough lumber. It's not inherently a sexy project, but will be very useful as I'm working on a table with a big handscrew instead of a vise.


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Finally made a start. Making small pieces out of big pieces.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for posting, Andy. I'm excited to see this build start for everyone !! Getting your parts broke down and sized up by hand to me is the threshold you have to cross to move on to the more enjoyable parts of your project.

*There is Still time for more people to get involved in this Contest !*


----------



## TravistheNewb (May 22, 2015)

My entry is basically done, I just need to slap some finish on and do a couple other minor things.. I'm in the Dallas area and it's been super wet and my shop is in a detached metal building. I'm reluctant to to finish it while it's so humid. It just seems like I'm asking for trouble. Sigh…


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Travis, I feel your pain. I'm just north of Dallas and need to finish a couple of small projects myself. Doesn't work real well with 100% humidity.

Watch out for the large hail and possible tornadoes. Another fun filled north Texas afternoon.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I haven't decided for sure, but right now I'm planning to do a child-sized shave horse. I've found some plans and ideas on the web but probably will improvise.

-Paul


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

That'd qualify as a miniature tool, Paul, and therefore, you have my attention!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Saturday Bump!! Paul, You have to make one qualifying lap around the shop on that horse to be legit. No Monkeys can be used.!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll try to have a photo of my 3 1/2 year old using a spokeshave on horseback.


----------



## Midway (Sep 30, 2015)

I guess i am an oddd duck, I had a small and large plane 50 years ago, and finally one day i
was cleaning out my shop and found the planes,i haden't used them in 50 years and never
even learned how to use one. so i gave them to a neighbor that was having a garage sale.
good ridance.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

To each his own, Midway. My hubby doesn't do hand tools either. He will buy them for me though


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks like I need to invest in an egg beater! What's the difference between the egg beaters and the drills with sweeps? I've got one with an… 8 inch? sweep? but I've been watching Mosquito's chest build videos on youtube and he's using an egg beater


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

'Beka you want both. The bit brace is good for big or deep bores. The egg beater is good for drilling screw and nail holes. Egg beaters and breast drills are best for small precise bores.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Two weeks into build, Six to go !! Is everybody Done Yet ,?!? I need to get this Apron plane ordered and need an address to send it to. ;>}


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I hasn't stahted boss. I've got all year.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

We will wait for you Mr. Ocelot.! ;>)


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

working on it! I've got pieces staring at me in the workshop mornfully…was told I had to complete the MIL's squirrel feeder first


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

I'm trying to watch the videos and make size conversions…does watching videos disqualify me? I'm holding the iPad in my hands!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

^ so long as it is not attached to a 3D printer!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Candy , watch all the videos you want. Just consider the IPad as a Hand Tool !


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Kevin, the only thing it's attached to is me (according to certain people). 
I will, Jeff!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

mmmm, Mud Flap maybe?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

How'd you guess!? Hahaha!


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

My first hand cut dovetails. I'm thinking rough cedar might not be a wise choice for learning on. I'm going to leave the inside rough and plane the outside smooth. Still have lots of planing to go. I'll make the hinges from the same wood.
I think I'll put my wood chisels in it. Right now they just get knocked around in a drawer. 
I get to work on this project between Christmas projects. 
Total investment $5.18.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice Progress Andy, What has been the hardest part of your project so far ?
Jeff


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

I guess I'd have to say the hardest part is adjusting my old plane. Either I'm not cutting at all or I'm gouging out chunks. Of course, once I learn to sharpen should help a lot too. 
Ninety five percent of the job so far has been done with a cheap hand saw and plane.

I must admit though that I'm really enjoying using only hand tools.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

SOB. If I saw this before, I'd have left off the few steps I did with the table saw. Damn.




























Edit: I'd like to enter if you'd have me. Have never done a project start to finish with hand tools but I'd like to give it a shot.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Looking good, Andy. Is the top rounded like a treasure chest?
Nice chisel rack, Fridge!


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Candy, yes the top is rounded. It's like the older hump back trunks only smaller. I borrowed a dinner plate to use as a pattern to get the curve for the lid. Don't tell my wife. 

I may end up using this for something else. I like the one Fridge did.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice work, Fridge! That's awesome! I don't think my chisels would do it justice 

Still trying to get back to my saw bench - hopefully today. I ended up not going to NC as planned so I wasn't ending up bored with nothing but woodworking to do  The weather is supposed to be fantastic so I'd best enjoy it while I can. working on my next furniture build in sketchup at Panera right now. I find it helps my mental process a LOT! and I don't waste material either


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

This video was posted back in April in another forum. Some mad spoke shave skills shown. Hope it inspires!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Fridge, there is no cutoff for entry, only for completion.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Andy, that coopered lid looks great.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Consider me officially in. I'm about three quarters of the way through my very first hand tools only build. I'll try to get some pictures up tomorrow. Thanks Turtle for your generosity and this great idea.


----------



## JKMDETAIL (Nov 13, 2013)

Well, not sure I have much to compete with but it is simple and already using The head was made from 3 pices and hollowed, filled with 'B-B's' for weight making it more like a dead blow hammer.
it.



























Made from maple crate lumber.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for posting a picture JK.! That mallet will be handy and every shop needs one, Good Choice for a project. You will only be judged on a individual level and how far you progressed in your entry. If Paul Sellers were in this he would be judged in a different way . That being said, everyone in this give away are all standing 6 foot tall and have the same chance. So far, your a step ahead of the others for Resourcefulness, as with the amount of money invested in your project.

Jeff


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice JK! I need to make one of those as well! it's on my short list 

Finally got my first dovetails laid out and ready to cut. Debating on flattening the 2x's first though. A few are cupped - not horribly but enough to make me think on it.


----------



## JKMDETAIL (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks, the hand tools world is different for sure. Let's an old fat guy know how outa shape he is.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Best to do all your work before supper, JK. ;>)


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Alright, so here is my project. Just need to finish the lid. It is a Shaker lap desk. Wood is a pine 8' 2×4 and a scrap of 2×6. Lots of firsts so far on this on. First Dados, first rabbits, first time dimensioning wood using a rip saw and hand planes, first time using a router plane (had to build one for the project).


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Very nice JA.! Looks like your getting to know your handsaw by name.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Nice find on the maple crate, JK! You'll smile every time you use that nice mallet. 
Blind dovetails, James? Very nice.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I should note that the design is from FWW. Question for the esteemed judges. I was planning on putting a turned knob on the drawer. Is using my lathe for the knob something that would disqualify me from the running?

Yes Turtle, my rip saw has nearly become an extension of my arm at this point.

Thanks Candy, this was my first time doing blind dovetails as well. They weren't as bad as I was expecting. Though you can probably tell from the photos that the gaps leave a little to be desired.


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks OldFart. I've been working at smoothing it out, but not there yet.

Looking at the pictures, you guys are doing some good work.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

I posted a question to the Reniassance Woodworker after watching his video on making a bow saw. He used figured wood and I wanted to know about the strength of it? His answer included a link about wood strength vs hardness. The figured saw did fail after a few years of use, not due the figure but the type of wood. Interesting and informative read. Thought you all would be interested.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Candy
A good read. Keep in mind, figure does play a role in strength. A figured piece of wood typically will be "figured" due to a grain pattern. So even a piece of straight grained, unfigured maple will be stronger than a figured piece. You typically can't split (or rive) a piece of figured wood.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

I agree that was interesting Candy. Violins have been made of figured maple for centuries, yet undergo considerable stress under string tension. The maple used for violins is typically air dried and in the old days was mostly riven to smaller chunks and then sawed to shape. There are a couple factors the article didn't mention that I think have a big influence on whether a tool like a bow saw, a piece of furniture, or other object holds up over time. One is defects in the wood, like small knots, natural tiny cavities/pitch pockets, quirky grain patterns, etc. Such things will cause an otherwise strong piece of wood to fail. The other is engineering design. You've probably seen things made of toothpicks, popsicle sticks, balsa wood, etc. that were amazingly strong for their weight. Good design can make things much stronger. Violins are an amazing example of strong engineering design (though this was originally achieved by trial and error I expect), which allows them to endure great stress. The failed bow saw, on the other hand, has an inherently weak spot in it's design right where it broke. So like the author, I'm not surprised it broke there. Beefing up the wood a little in that spot would help a lot.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Good points, Don and Bob. 
I am reminded of the non-fruit bearing Bradford pear tree that is used as an ornamental planting. I haven't been able to find a Janka score on it, but do know that it's brittleness, or lack of flexibility, is what causes it to split in wind or ice storms. I believe the wood from such a tree would not fare well in something like a bowsaw or a violin. I have seen some beautiful carvings of the same wood, though.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a dumb question, and rather than air it on the handtool forum I figured this one might be a less/no judgement zone 

I started working on the legs for my saw bench last night and it occurred to me that I don't know if I just flatten one side of the leg or both sides? I went with both sides, made pencil marks on both sides, and went at them with a 7c jointer (thanks DonW for sharpening the blade


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

It can't hurt to true up both faces. You only need to true up the face your going to use to make your measurements from. In furniture this is usually the inside face since this is where the joinery works from .


----------



## PMKwoodworking (Dec 11, 2015)

Not sure if this counts or not but this is my first attempt at traditional woodworking without power tools.

I am VERY new to woodworking but I love it!!!

it is literally "Traditional" as in late 1800's traditional…

I give you….... MY Alaia Surfboard Project!










This is a wooden surfboard based on the traditional hawaiian design with a few modern tweaks.

The rails are still the same and the dual channel design helps it to track straight when on the face of the wave.

I have added a wooden fin, and a "Fish" tail because I surf in Florida where our waves are less than perfect 90% of the time..


















I am using:
Hand planer,
Hack saw,
Glue,
Pipe Clamps,
Sandpaper and blocks,
lindseed oil.

The surfboard is made of 30 year old Black Walnut and white oak, with a stringer made of Cherry!

I hope to have this done by Christmas, but I am also starting a custom furniture business and that requires a lot of full time work. I am completely self taught and would love pointers tips, and support from other passionate woodworkers!

Thanks

Phil Kunze


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

wow! very neat Phil!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I plan to do my project the week after Christmas. Since I had no (good) way to make holes by hand, I hit ebay yesterday and spent $35 (shipped).



















Two of those braces are supposed to be good. One of the others is missing the chuck spring and the 4th has some worse problem (according to the seller).

Now, at least, I can make holes from 3/16 up to 1".

Previously, I was thinking I could get by with crude holes made with mortising chisels and a round rasp. This is a big step up.

-Paul


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Nice board, Phil! Is it decorative only, or meant to be used?

Paul, that's great! Is the brace on the right a 12" or 14" sweep?


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Paul I'm jealous! So wait - how do you know which bit to use with which brace? the bigger the bit the bigger the brace??


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Candy,

I don't know. The one on the right supposedly is missing the chuck jaw spring. I've never had one of these, so I don't know what a chuck jaw spring looks like or if I can find or improvise a replacement.

The (ratcheting) one on the left was described as an 8" brace. I'm thinking it's for my 3 1/2 year-old son. The second one I understand to be a 10". Both of these are supposed to be complete and usable, so I'm guessing I'll be using the 10" unless the one on the right can be made to work. They are all Millers Falls (according to the seller). I figured for 20 bucks with free shipping I could do worse than buy this lot. I'm hoping for 2 good ones.

Seller said 
I'm selling a few lots of braces for super cheap- they are not perfect. From left to right- 1663- 8 in - good shape other then the finish, no 32-good shape other then finish, no number, I believe it says barbers patent on it - jaws in sorry shape, 711a-good other then finish, has jaws, missing spring.

-Paul


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Beka, the way I understand it is the bigger the sweep of the brace, the more power for driving bigger bits.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Beka,

I'm thinking the longer the arms the bigger the brace. I've never used one.

I have sharpened the augers for my mortising machine without any trouble. Judging from that experience, I'm thinking one should be able to use a fairly large bit even with a small brace if the bit is sharp. If the bit is not sharp, at some point it won't drill at all because the screw will strip in the wood. The screw point is what pulls the drill bit into the wood. Down pressure is (as I understand) not the main factor. 
... but I've never yet used a brace.

It seems like it would be easier to go around than use the ratchet unless space constrained, but I figure it's better to have the ratchet and not use it than to not have it at all. For a child with short arms, the ratchet may help. Don't know yet.

There are things much larger than augers that are also driven with braces. The extra leverage may be important for those.

-Paul


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Info on the 711A here, Paul, and on the chucks, here.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for links.


----------



## Timmy2Hands (Oct 5, 2015)

Well, I've changed my mind on the saw bench I was planning to do.

I've also decided to document my build process in a blog format here
I'll post in this thread each time I update the blog.

I'm really liking the builds that have been posted so far. Keep up the great work everybody.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

@Paul how would you go about sharpening a drill bit like those? I've never sharpened anything but plane irons and chisels and even then I'm a newb. Is there a way to countersink with those bits too? I ned to drill some 3/4" holes in my saw bench but I'd also like to countersink them.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Sharpen auger bits with an auger bit file. It has two sword looking ends with one end having safe edges and the other with safe faces. The allows you to sharpen the ramp without damaging the lip. Look for Brits blog series on haves and auger bits. It covers EVERYTHING you need to know!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Beka, Dave and Brit have both great done sharpening tutorials.
Dave's video here.
Brit's blog (with a video) is here.

EDIT: Kevin types faster than I ;-)


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Beka,

For countersinking, you would have to do the countersink first (larger diameter), then drill the hole in the middle of it. The screw on the tip of the auger has to be engaged in order for it to stay centered and for it to be pulled through the wood.

@theoldfart,

You sound like an expert on this, but I can only say that in my very limited experience, one can use an ordinary file if careful. An auger bit file would be great to have, but I don't have one.

It's definitely not rocket science.

1) Sharpen the spur - on the inside face only - being careful not to damage the other surfaces.
2) Sharpen the plane-like ramp on the bevel side. You can flatten the other side too if you want.

I found that just doing that much is wonderfully better than drilling with a dull bit. Experts might do better of course, with the special file etc.

-Paul


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Paul, not an expert. This is what iv'e learned from others and it has worked for me.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

ooooh thanks you all  @Candy you are my cherry lifesaver! I'll check these out once I'm off work  (as tempting as it is to do it now)


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Some nice projects posted so far. I need to get busy.

Paul, nice score on the braces and bits. I traded a guy I work with a cutting board and rolling pin to give his mother for a role out pouch with a set of auger bits ranging from 1/4" to an inch and a corner brace.

I haven't tried sharpening any of them yet.

Thanks for the links Candy. I'll have to see which corner brace I have.


----------



## PMKwoodworking (Dec 11, 2015)

> Nice board, Phil! Is it decorative only, or meant to be used?
> 
> - CFrye


Meant to be used. I plan on surfing it this winter when we have some stronger waves. but I figured, while i'm at it I should use some beautiful old hardwoods instead of cheap soft woods.

and It'll look good on the wall when not in use! lol


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Just passing on the knowledge someone gave to me. You all are welcome.



> and It ll look good on the wall when not in use! lol
> 
> - PMKwoodworking


That it will!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Wow !,22 post since I've last checked. I've had my head in my remodeling project here at home. I think we need a traditional woodworking post to continue onafter this one comes to an end. 
I'm going to throw this Idea out for you guys to respond to; I'm thinking since we are at the Holiday Season and it's not easy to fit adequate time in for projects, I think we could extend the Finish date till January 30th. I would like to see everyone complete their project and with the 2 Holidays back to back it might have cut into available time.
I would like to get feedback from all involved.

Jeff


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

I would vote for that - I don't have a lot of time off coming until after Jan 1st and we travel a lot for holidays. I was also wondering about continuing the thread after - there's aLOT I don't know and want to ask  but the hand tool forum is always nice and answers me. It would be nice to have it all in one space though. Brits blog is AWESOME!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Jeff, the procrastinator in me is always in favor of postponing a deadline!


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Jeff, sounds like a good idea to me. I'm almost finished, but I don't want anyone to be left behind.


----------



## Timmy2Hands (Oct 5, 2015)

I have updated my build blog, you can check it out here

I'm retired, deadlines mean nothing to me anymore.


----------



## Timmy2Hands (Oct 5, 2015)

I've taken some advice from Candy am I'm breaking up my blog into multiple parts

Here is part #2


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't need a delayed due date. I just need to finish another project first. I have a third time -sensitive project after that.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Package came today. Here's my first ever hand drilled hole. I didn't even sharpen. please ignore the trash. This is a test hole.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

You gonna retire those foresters I see in the background? 
Nice MF by the way.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Nicely done, Paul! 
I was told I need to get out more when I excitedly posted my first bit and brace hole. Not everyone understands! 
;-P


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice Paul!

I'm failing on my first dovetail try so I came in to watch Stumpy's video on it again. Wishing I had a carcass saw - my rip saw is a bit too long for this job and my gents saw just seems to cut extra slow through 2x.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

"- my rip saw is a bit too long for this job "

Sorry, Beka, but that made me want to watch you try! Heeheehee


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

But, then again, Roy did it!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

I wish my rip saw was that small!

I saw one of the woodworker guys I follow on youtube did it with a hacksaw but that was only 3/4" material.

might just have to ask for a Veritas saw or something for my birthday next year if I can get the hang of this. I think utilizing the leg vise may help - if I can get it completed. leverage is not on my side in the current set up.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Beka, Paul Sellers uses a hacksaw (part of a metal cutting band saw blade) in his bow saw build (in the Masterclass video, not the YouTube vid) then demonstrates using it as a joinery saw!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

And he was using thick stock!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

maybe something to carry tools around in??









For those jobs outside of the shop, like at my daughter's house….


----------



## Timmy2Hands (Oct 5, 2015)

Beka,
In this video Graham Haydon was cutting dovetails with all types of saws


----------



## Timmy2Hands (Oct 5, 2015)

Bandit,
That looks really nice. Can you show any more pictures of it?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep









With a full length handsaw stowed on board.









Looking at the "Bow" 









And in the "Hold"


----------



## Timmy2Hands (Oct 5, 2015)

Part 3 of my build blog is up. Cutting miters and sizing the panel


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Well I got my first one cut with a gents saw (thanks Bandit!) nowhere near perfect but probably OK for a saw bench - we'll see. Three more to go!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

didn't fare as well on the second one as i did the first - i think I can mend it with a bit of chisel work but we'll see.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

The more you do the better you'll get, Beka!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah - I think I'm going to need to start a blog like Tim or I'm going to flood the thread with pics of bad dovetails!


----------



## Timmy2Hands (Oct 5, 2015)

Part 4 of my build blog is up. Getting ready for some glue.


----------



## Timmy2Hands (Oct 5, 2015)

The 5th and final part of my build blog is up. Let's finish it!

Here is my submission for this contest.
A walnut and curley maple frame and panel thermometer and hygrometer for my wood storage area.
Total cost $21.10 plus some left over stock.




























This was done with a fairly inexpensive set of hand tools and less than a year of experience in wood working.
I hope you like it because I'm pretty proud of it.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Every reason to be proud, Tim! 
I do not envy the judges their task of deciding!


----------



## JKMDETAIL (Nov 13, 2013)

Timmy I am liking the wood selection. looks good.


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Tim, very nice. Something to be proud of. I second the nice wood selection.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Stock prep…









After I ripped this board in two (I couldn't make myself type 'in half') I folded it over, so to speak and clamped the pieces together and flattened the points down to the lowest point of the V, in the middle, with a draw knife and then a #5 hand plane. I was working to get that last little chamfer (over zealous draw knifery) out of one side where the cross piece will go in the frame saw. I finally said enough! That will be a decorative element of the joint.
Hours later I realized that portion will be removed in the formation of the knuckle joint. sigh
I did get some good technique tips over on the saw thread!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Picture from Paul Sellers blog of the intended 'knuckle joint'


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Ooh Candy I just watched that vid last night! Glad you decided to go for it!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

. After giving this a weeks thought I'll be changing the schedule due to the Holidays and the time they have required on us all. The Schedule as follows:

(1) post progress pictures so far January 1st
(2) post completion photos. January 15th
(3) winner announced. January 21st

Jeff

-Tying shoelaces was way harder than learning to Whistle


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the extension and update, Jeff!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

*thumbs up* Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the extra 2 weeks. A progress picture can be a selected piece of timber and a hand sketch.

I haven't finished my Christmas project yet and had planned to do the hand project the week after Christmas since I'm off from work that week.

So, thanks again!

Merry Christmas to All!

-Paul


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas and enjoy your time with your family', remember the ones no longer with you.
Jeff & Brennan


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Works for me.

To all, have a very Merry Christmas and always be safe.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Here is another video link from the saw thread. 
Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

So I have kind of a dumb question. I noticed the last time I watched Stumpy's saw bench video that I'd started cutting the tails in the wrong boards (legs versus top). Does it really make a difference as to which part goes where? My only thought was that it would depending on the type of cut being made as to what kind of force was being exerted on the bench… am I thinking too deeply about this?


----------



## Timmy2Hands (Oct 5, 2015)

The only real reason to have the tails on the top boards instead of the legs is to help prevent racking. As I recall, that design also has long stretchers on the top and bottom of the legs on either side. Those long stetchers will be all you need to stop the bench from racking. I think you should be fine.


----------



## Timmy2Hands (Oct 5, 2015)

Beka, 
I don't know if you've seen this saw bench video by Bill Schenher
It's the same design as Stumpy's. Maybe it will be helpful.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

> So I have kind of a dumb question. I noticed the last time I watched Stumpy s saw bench video that I d started cutting the tails in the wrong boards (legs versus top). Does it really make a difference as to which part goes where? My only thought was that it would depending on the type of cut being made as to what kind of force was being exerted on the bench… am I thinking too deeply about this?
> 
> - rhybeka


Think of how you put them (the dovtails) together and how they Will only come apart one way, then how your piece will exert pressure. You want the joint strongest in the direction that needs it the most.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Hmm thanks guys! Both bill and stumpy do their dovetails on top. Don makes a good point. I think I'll recut the legs - need the practice anyway for building an ark  /sigh/


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Becky you do realize boat building is a whole new skill set ? ;-) Stay as dry as you can, what a winter this has been, and it ain't over yet ..


----------



## Pendragon1998 (Jan 31, 2014)

Is it too late to throw my project into the hat? I've got one that I will be finishing up in the next day or two.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

@Glen HA! too true  giving it my best - there are folks who are waterlogged worse than I


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Finally a little time to work on the project.

Got the hinges on. Hinge pins are coat hanger.









I have a bunch of clean up and some sanding to and then decide on a finish of some kind for the exterior.
I want to leave the interior rough, but need a protective finish.









Everyone have a happy and safe new year.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Looking great, Andy! What type of lumber are you using?
Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks Candy.
I went cheap. I picked up a couple of cedar fence pickets at Lowes. I think I have about $5.00 invested.

I think cedar might not have been a good choice for my first hand cut dove tails. It's too soft and it splinters like crazy.

I was originally going to put my chisels in it, but I'm thinking maybe better suited for glue bottles. They have a tendency to get scattered.

Be safe tonight. The crazies will be out in force.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

That cedar will finish up beautifully! I hear you on the soft wood. I tried pine for a Greene and Greene box. The chisel tended to crush rather than cut. I was told to try putting oil on the wood to do something to it and lessen the crushing. I'll have to find the type of oil, unless someone else can post it first. And of course sharpen the chisel! 
The crazies will be crazy with out me. Got the night off and am staying in!


----------



## Pendragon1998 (Jan 31, 2014)

Here's my contribution (if it's not too late to enter; otherwise, I just wanted to share). For Christmas, I made my Dad - he's a home brewer - a handmade beer caddy for him to use in his shop. I used only hand tools for the entire project. This is my second or third project using hand tools. I wish I could do more, but it's hard to find time with a 2.5 yr old and a 2 mo. old.

The project went pretty smoothly, actually. Everything I know, I've learned from reading and figuring out by doing. Paul Sellers' videos have been an enormous blessing. This was my first time trying a through mortise (for the handle), and I pulled it off more or less. I completely botched the layout for the mortise and was scrambling to figure out how to get them both in the same relative places. I cut the angles on the side pieces before I layed the mortise holes out, and I will NEVER make that mistake again. I debated with myself about wedging the M&T, but the caddy is rock solid, so I decided to just glue it. The dovetails and mortise had a smidge of gappiness (is that a word?), which I think I managed to disguise using sawdust and danish oil. The bottle opener came off Amazon, and I'm not sure I feel that the stainless steel works. I originally wanted a black cast iron bear's head opener (you use the teeth to open the bottle), but the reviews said that it didn't really work for its purpose.

Like I said, this was all done with hand tools. The wood is all red oak, mostly 3/4 thick, except for the rails. I used a vintage Stanley no. 4 that I rehabbed. It has a broken cheek, but I make do. I used a Veritas dovetail saw and a Veritas crosscut carcass saw for the stock breakdown, as well as a little coping saw for the handle. The chisels used were the new Stanley sweethearts, which I've used for a couple years and like. I used a few squares, a 12" Mitutoyo second combo, a 6" PEC combo, and a 2" PEC die maker's square. For the drilling, I used a Millers Falls no. 5 hand drill that I restored from a rusty piece of crap. All my sharpening was free-hand on EZE-LAP diamond plates and a leather strop. I have been transitioning to them from Scary Sharp™, based on Paul Sellers' recommendations. I was elated to find that I am becoming more competent and confident in my sharpening, so that it isn't a chore to resharpen an edge. Now I just stop 2 minutes and sharpen a chisel, then get on with it. My vise is a 50 year old Craftsman 506.51890 made by Columbia, which I restored.





































Thanks for looking, I welcome any comments! I'm still learning obviously 

Oh yes - Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Timmy2Hands (Oct 5, 2015)

Very nice work Pendragon.

Candy, You will want to use alcohol to moisten the end grain not oil. 
You also need very sharp chisels for soft woods.


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Candy, my wife and I are staying in tonight too. This is the first New Year's Eve I've had off in 18 years.

Pendragon, nice beer caddy. I bet your Dad will enjoy it for a long time.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Very tight looking joinery, Pendragon! Nice caddy. 
I believe it was camellia oil that I was advised to try. I can't find the exact reference now. What does alcohol do for wood fibers, Tim?
Enjoy your night off, Andy!


----------



## Timmy2Hands (Oct 5, 2015)

It moistens the fibers so they can be cut more easily. I suppose oil will do the same, but alcohol will dry and not stain and oil will not.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Thanks, Tim. From what I've read the camellia oil just needs to dry for a few days before glueing. No other adverse effects. It's kinda pricey, so I haven't tried it and can't say for sure.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

Does it count if you buy pre-milled lumber and then use hand tools from there? I doubt you can buy S4S wood that isn't dimension-ed by machine.
Someone buying 1/8" oak stock has a much easier time "using only hand tools" than someone who had to resaw a log and plane it flat by hand.


----------



## Pendragon1998 (Jan 31, 2014)

What if the log was felled with a chainsaw vs a big crosscut saw? Or if the forest was maintained with heavy equipment vs growing naturally? There are limits to the 'hand tool' process for 99% of woodworkers (maybe not Peter Follansbee - lol) and at some point, even St. Roy or Paul Sellers probably has had a power saw touch their lumber.


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Candy & Tim, I'll try the alcohol trick on some scrap I have left. I had to look up the camellia oil as I'd never heard of it. I may see if I can find a little bottle of it somewhere and try it too, just for grins. I'm getting old, but can still learn.

As far as "hand tools only" goes. From my point of view, what ever happens to a piece of wood before it enters my possession isn't under my control. It's what I do with it that counts.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm more or less trying to get clarification of the rule:

*2. All projects must be made with hand tools only*

If bought this and put it together w/ just a hammer would be a valid entry?









But on the otherhand, is this guy disqualified because he resawed all those slabs in-house on his bandsaw, despite flattening each board by hand?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Jeff (aka TurtleCarpenter) would be the one to say for sure, Sarit. I would point you to #7 in the rules:

"7. Winner will be based on creativity, resourcefulness, finished product based on experience and tools used. Winner will not necessarily be the best looking product."

I wish all of you the best!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

It doesn't matter how you came across the material Sarit, but I would say that if in the final product that if you sized your material down by hand vs store bought or scrounged s4s, that it would favor more points in judging. Also I would mention that it would pay off in posting as many photos as possible of your project as this will give us more to look at and make better judgements. Better put, the more detailed photos the better we are able to make a good evaluation. I would say that if someone took an ax and cut a tree down, split the wood down and dimensioned it into sawhorses and hammered it together with nails, He would have my vote over a nice project out of s4s. I don't think that will happen so I think their will be 95 percent out of dimensioned material.

Did everyone eat your black eyed peas today ?!?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Soo… say if someone were to build a screen door from store bought Pine boards….would that do?









Seeings how I cobbled this up with a few hand toys, er tools









raised the panels in the bottom of the door with just a handplane…..and even cut grooves with a plane..









made the connections via Mortise and tenons, and chopped the mortises









And used pegs and wedges?









Just to have a decent screen door at my back door…..









Even used a rebate plane to make a rebate for the screen to fit into.

Just store bought pine 1xs….


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice door, Bandit!

I *need* a new screen door, but I want screen in the bottom also for more airflow, reinforced with 1/4" hardware cloth to protect against pushing little hands and feet (and before we gave up on outdoor cats), the cats too.

-Paul


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

OK, this is my progress photo. Sorry it's a day late. (If there's an entry fee, I'm a dollar short too!)


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Absolutely had the black eyed peas. Wouldn't start a new year without them.

Bandit, I see a lot of your projects and restored tools on these forums. You do amazing work in the Dungeon.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

> I would say that if someone took an ax and cut a tree down, split the wood down and dimensioned it into sawhorses and hammered it together with nails, He would have my vote over a nice project out of s4s. I don t think that will happen so I think their will be 95 percent out of dimensioned material.
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


But what if the axe wasn't hand forged!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

sorry guys-I'm a day late as well - it's been a bit busy the past few days with the nephew being here - unfortunately I've gotten no shop time either. tomorrow though! I'll be out in the shop/garage later to take progress pics though - i have to install a new window in the garage


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

@Ocelot. I made one of those shaving horses back in 1979 after I watched the episode on the Woodwrights Shop. My father in law and I went in the woods and made the worst possible selection of cutting down a Hickory tree to make it out of. Should have selected something with straighter grain for splitting with an ax and wedges. That gave me a real appreciation for the Old Timers. Cost me a lot of sweat, but no coin.

Jeff


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Does my previous pic count as a progress post? It hasn't moved much further. 
:-/


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah - I haven't made any progress except backwards. my window install doesn't count since it wasn't all hand tools used. I cut my 2×4's with a miter saw  I did use a jointer plane though.


----------



## WellExecuted (Oct 21, 2014)

I have been struggling with this project. Dimensioning my raw milled lumber with a #4 Stanley + dull Disston fine rip saw has proven difficult. Mid way through my first panel for my Moxon glue-up I decided winding sticks would be necessary, but that rabbit trail dwindled when it proved very challenging to get matching angles on the faces and parallel sides.

With that said, here's progress photos:

Winding sticks progress:









Moxon vise progress showing the raw milled cherry (?):









Example of flattening up board:









And the pile of free barn wood this is coming from:


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

WellX,

Nice looking pile of barn wood looks like cherry.

-Paul


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

@Jeff,

That hickory horse must have been something!

I have no thick wood, so I have to make mine out of 7/8" rough lumber. I'll either have to glue-lam or get a little creative. I'm leaning toward creative, but I'm not leaning fast enough. On the other hand, the boy at present only weighs 32 lb, so 3/4" is probably thick enough.

-Paul


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Dang, I wish I could get a pile of free barn wood like that.

You'll be able to build some pretty stuff out of that.


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm calling it finished. Measures 12" wide, 10.5" deep, and 10"high. I put four coats of wipe on poly inside and out. Went over it lightly with 400 grit just to knock off the nubs. Outside is nice and smooth, but I left the inside rough, but no splinters. The only metal is the coat hanger wire hinge pins.

I learned quite a bit doing this little project and I'm already thinking about the next one. I had to slow down and not be in my normal hurry up and get it done mode which actually made it more relaxing and enjoyable. Not to mention, I really liked working with the peace and quiet.

All comments and or suggestions welcome.





































Tools used


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations on finishing, Andy! Chest looks great!


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you Candy. I'm looking forward to seeing the rest.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

is it too late to change my project? I think I'd like to make a chisel stand instead - like this one from Rich: 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/70060

(that and it's small enough to work on the workmate in the basement)


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

followed in Timmy's steps and started a blog  http://lumberjocks.com/rhybeka/blog/75546


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

OK, I"m not going to make the deadline.

Mr. Turtle, I just wanted to thank you. Even though I'm not going to have a qualifying entry, you've stimulated me to get going a bit more in the handtool direction.

Good luck to the other contestants!

-Paul


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

There's still time, Paul. Weather you can make it or not, glad to hear you're gonna continue with the hand tools!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Done is better than perfect. And I can honestly say, this is neither. It *does work* though!
After not getting into the shop for almost a week, it finally warmed up and I found some gumption. Since it's not technically done, I'll call it a prototype  still needs more shaping, smoothing and a finish applied. 
Frame saw using a hacksaw blade. 








Proof of functionality

















Close up of mortise and tenon knuckle joint (go ahead and laugh!)









Tools/materials used: 
Ash lumber (left over from cabinets-free) 









Old hack saw blade
Paracord (that hubby gave me)
Stanley back saw, Disston 8 thumb hole saw, for dimensioning the ash









Dove tail saw, cross cut saw, for making the tenons
1/2" and 1/4" chisels for making the mortises 
Dental type picks for getting chiseled bits out of mortises
Spoke shave
Draw knife









Folding wooden rule









Brace and two auger bits and a hex head spiral drill bit (the auger bits were dull, I managed to create a kind of counter sink with them)
Marking knife
Stanley #5 hand plane
Scraper
Sandpaper
Rasp
Vise
Marking gage
Center finder

I had visions of what a beautiful tool this was going to be…oh well  
Thanks, Jeff, for encouraging/enabling hand tool usage. I wish all the best go the other participants, compliant or not!


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Candy, that's cool. I like it. Looks to me like it does it's intended job.

I've never seen a mortise and tenon knuckle joint. I'm going to try that.

As far as I'm concerned, you made the deadline and are in the running.


----------



## Timmy2Hands (Oct 5, 2015)

Candy, That is just great.
The beauty in it is taking a couple of pieces of rough lumber and working them into something useful and functional. Also learning new things the whole way through the process.
I'm impressed.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Way to go guys.!! We will take a final tally of finishers after the Midnight cut off and I'll post the names tomorrow. 
Just wanted to let you know that I appreciate all of your efforts whether you finish or not, and also to the ones that weren't entered but followed along and made comments. This is all in good fun and I am pleased to be a part of it.

Jeff


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

ooooh! I have until midnight! This feels like a college cram with sharp objects!


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Way to go Candy! Can hardly wait to see the rest.

Been spectating on this thread.

Best of luck to all.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Thank you all. You are too kind. Beka, be careful!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Me??psh - I haven't had my one free ER visit yet


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

You get free ER visits in Ohio?


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

no but SO is one up on me from 3 years ago  I had to take a break/stop  my cuts started going sideways so I'm guessing I'm getting tired. bleh. its only 8:30!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

@ Candy, I'm getting free visits from you on every post I look at. Check the top right corner of each post in this picture ?!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

That's kinda scary, Jeff. Kinda like I'm haunting you. It's nothing I am consciously doing…


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Fail! I fell asleep til 4:36 am! Oh well  I'll keep plugging away at it!good luck ya'll!

Kinda scary Candy/TC!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

I've been over all the post several times and it looks like we have 4 that have posted a finished project;

1. JKMDETAIL…..dead blow mallet
2. AndyPonder…..cedar storage chest
3. Timmy2Hands..temp & hygrometer wall frame
4. CFrye….frame saw

If there are any I have missed please message me. Jeff


----------



## Pendragon1998 (Jan 31, 2014)

Don't forget me! 



> Here s my contribution (if it s not too late to enter; otherwise, I just wanted to share). For Christmas, I made my Dad - he s a home brewer - a handmade beer caddy for him to use in his shop. I used only hand tools for the entire project. This is my second or third project using hand tools. I wish I could do more, but it s hard to find time with a 2.5 yr old and a 2 mo. old.
> 
> The project went pretty smoothly, actually. Everything I know, I ve learned from reading and figuring out by doing. Paul Sellers videos have been an enormous blessing. This was my first time trying a through mortise (for the handle), and I pulled it off more or less. I completely botched the layout for the mortise and was scrambling to figure out how to get them both in the same relative places. I cut the angles on the side pieces before I layed the mortise holes out, and I will NEVER make that mistake again. I debated with myself about wedging the M&T, but the caddy is rock solid, so I decided to just glue it. The dovetails and mortise had a smidge of gappiness (is that a word?), which I think I managed to disguise using sawdust and danish oil. The bottle opener came off Amazon, and I m not sure I feel that the stainless steel works. I originally wanted a black cast iron bear s head opener (you use the teeth to open the bottle), but the reviews said that it didn t really work for its purpose.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

goodness! If I knew so few would persevere, I would have tried to finish something!


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Yep Ocelot, I was hoping for more projects myself.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Even if the finishers are few, the contest has inspired several to do something they might not have done. So, I consider that a success.

I did make one joint as an experiment leading up to doing my project, but that's as far as I got due to other matters impinging on my time (wife and 4 kids and a job and another project I was trying to finish and another time-critical project in the pipeline).

I will finish this thing - and even do so by hand but it may be spring before I get to it. 3 babies ago I started a cradle and 4th recent baby is due in 2 months so the only thing I'll do in the shop is push to finish that.

-Paul


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

I had not done a hand tools only project before, but I'm looking forward to the next one. I found that I really enjoyed the peace and quiet of no screaming machines and a lot less dust in the air. Besides that it was just down right fun.

Good luck with the cradle. Wouldn't want to end up with a grand kid breaking it in.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Timmy2Hands come on Down !! You are the Winner. AndyPonder & CFrye tied for Second place so they will both get a # 5 Jack plane of equal value. Fourth place goes to JKMdetail and I'll take him out for breakfast as he lives here in town. * I'll need each of you to message me with your mailing info.*

I want to thank Shipwright and Keifer for all there input and all the other LJ's that supported with their comments. This Contest was one of those things that crossed my mind on the spur and I moved it forward as best that I knew how, not perfect but a good result. I hope to start another one sometime this year and would appreciate someone helping with the planning process. Just message me if you are interested. Jeff


----------



## Timmy2Hands (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you Turtle for putting this contest together and I would like to thank the other judges as well. Also a big thank you to Theoldfart for informing me about this contest in the first place.
I've not been working wood for very long, but it has grabbed a hold of me in a terrific way. 
The block plane will be used often, very well cared for, and part of my tool box for a very long time to come.

I also want to encourage all the lumber jocks who participated and those that were following along with this contest to use their hand tools more often. Having those skills can only add to your woodworking enjoyment.

Thank you all very much!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations, Tim! 
Congrats to all the participants. We are all winners. Thanks to Jeff, Paul and Klaus and all the LJs that share their knowledge and encouragement. 
PM forthcoming.


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Congratulations Tim. Nice job. I even picked you as first place myself.

Congratulations Candy. I certainly don't mind being tied for second. I know I'm in good company.

Thank you Turtle for doing this and thanks to Shipwright and Keifer as well. I really hadn't considered this aspect of woodworking, but I do find it very rewarding. (No pun intended)

Thank you all again.


----------



## Pendragon1998 (Jan 31, 2014)

Congratulations, Tim! Beautiful job. Thanks for the opportuity, Turtle!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Congrats everyone and kudos go to the old turtle.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks to Turtle for doing this.

Inspired by this contest, I've bought braces and bits and pushdrills so now I can make non-powered holes.

I will eventually build the shave horse using hand tools. I'm trying to head toward doing some projects with hand tools for a safer workshop experience for my children.

Next time maybe some of us can donate items for prizes. I keep buying planes that I don't need! (although I like all of them)

-Paul


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

> Next time maybe some of us can donate items for prizes. I keep buying planes that I don t need! (although I like all of them)
> 
> -Paul
> 
> - Ocelot


Great idea, Paul! (and the last comment hits way too close to home).


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks again Turtle  
Congrats ya'll!

I'm still trying to get back to plugging away on my finger joints - unfortunately house painting took a bit more of a priority -always something! I'd second donating prizes! I'm always in for marking gauges and marking knives and the like


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

I mailed the KK-5 out to Andy today and also a mystery smoother tuned up for CFrye's little hands. The apron plane is direct mailed to Mr two Hands from LV.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

awesome  Woot!


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks Turtle, I'm really looking forward to using it.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Andy, one thing I like about the old KKs is the thick irons. Their steel will take a good edge and stay sharp and and can be had fairly cheap to use in other planes.
@Beka, post some pictures when you get your project finished
Jeff


----------



## JKMDETAIL (Nov 13, 2013)

Just want to say congrats to all those that participated, especially the winner. I was hoping to see lots more compete. Thanks Turtle for making this happen. Loos like it at least got several of us out of our comfort zones.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

It did at that, JK. I sent you a message also.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

This beauty arrived in the mail today









From TheTurtleCarpenter. I sent him a PM to say I already had two great #5's (the prize for second) and he didn't need to send me anything. He insisted on a plane or a Lowe's gift card. I told him I'd appreciate and cherish a plane way more than anything I could get at Lowe's. This is what he sent. Gorgeous! Also my first Diamond Edge plane. 
The money shot








Thanks so much, Jeff! Did you do the restoration? Does she have a story? Gotta get the plane till built!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

That's ash, by the way.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Your welcome Candy.! They must have Drone dropped that package straight to you.! I did the restore on that one several months ago, I really liked the weight and feel of it. Baked on black pearl engine enamel, kinda has a low gloss. It's been sitting in a cold garage and needs a warm home. I hope you enjoy it and it becomes your go-too smother.

Jeff


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Well, it has a loving home, Jeff. I almost brought it into the house, but decided it had better stay in the (cold) shop. I do like the finish. Do you have any before pictures?


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

No I didn't take any before pics, bought it at a outdoor flea market. I think it had a rough life, it woke up in a dream one night and said a hog was chasing it.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

> No I didn t take any before pics, bought it at a outdoor flea market. I think it had a rough life, it woke up in a dream one night and said a hog was chasing it.
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


Oh NO! Maybe I'd better go bring it in the house!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Good on you turtle. Awesome deal you had going.


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Got home late last night and had package from The TurtleCarpenter. A very nice KK N0.5 plane. I didn't have time to try it out, but I can't wait to get home this evening and take it for a test drive.

I can't thank Turtle enough for getting me into hand tools more and the gorgeous plane. I've never even held one this nice.


----------



## Timmy2Hands (Oct 5, 2015)

A very lovely package from Veritas arrived at my home this evening.
Again, a huge thank you to Jeff, Theturtlecarpenter, for putting this contest together. I really appreciate it.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Your welcome Andy and Tim. Looking forward to seeing future projects from you guys. I wish we could of ended the contest before Christmas and we could of seen you open your gifts under the tree in your PJs. ;>}


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

TTC-A grand and noble gesture to create this hand-tool only contest. If you decide to do the 2nd annual contest, I expect that you'll have more entries, but that's just a guess on my part. Kudos to you!


----------



## Timmy2Hands (Oct 5, 2015)

Jeff, my latest project is finished now in fact. 
I was in the middle of building it when this contest came up.
It's a small Krenov Inspired Cabinet
And it too was hand tools only. It made the daily top three yesterday.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks Don.!

Tim, I checked out the cabinet, It looks Great.


----------



## JKMDETAIL (Nov 13, 2013)

Wanted to say a big thanks to Jeff for breakfast. For those whom have never met him…..Well the picture is not who you would be looking for. It is nice to find someone else with a love for things made of wood and get to talk about those things. Thanks again.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

JKM, don't tell us he wore a suit!


----------



## JKMDETAIL (Nov 13, 2013)

No he did not wear a suit. He is a good fellow if you guys haven't figured that one out yet.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Candy, my bib overalls are my suit. As for my aviatrix it's my Great Grandfather Morris photo and he was more handsome than me. Every Rabbit in the county knew of him personally and feared him. Grandma loved him because there was always meat on the table and fresh water in the well.

I didn't know JK by his picture until I seen the back of his head.!! He's a good guy too. I think we could of talked without a break for a solid 8 hours but kept it down to a little over two.! I had to double tip the waitress as she could have had a couple more tables to wait and would of missed her Tips.


----------

